# First Week.....



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I put in for the first week this year as my choice hunt. The last few seasons I have done the third week just due to the way it works out with my work schedule.

Now with the winter we have had Im hoping it wont be a horrible first week! Either way I cant wait to get back into the Turkey woods.

How do you think the spring will play out as far as seasons go.....


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Have you been fairly successful in drawing for the 3rd week? This is my first year and I choose the final season as my first choice and first season as my second choice.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Turkeys will come to the call and Die day 1 and turkeys will come to the call and die the last day..


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Turkeys will come to the call and Die day 1 and turkeys will come to the call and die the last day..


Very true.

3 years ago it snowed 2 inches in SE MI on the first day of the season and I had gobbling all morning. Second day, the birds were on the move constantly and very loud.


----------



## hawkeman20 (Jan 11, 2013)

I always just buy the 234 hunt, works out better for me. But I call for guys during first and second season in our area and have had good luck every year. 2 years ago I called in 2 birds on the last day of season for a couple buddies and called in a bird on the first day of first season for another friend, like Dedgoose said..........everyday is a good day to be out there.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Its gonna suck up here for getting around. Last year was bad enough, this year will be worse. Down Where your at you might get lucky and the snow will be gone, but up here 2 tracks will be impassible again.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This was last year opening day. This year will be the same if not worse as far as getting around in the woods and driving 2 tracks


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been successful the last three seasons with the first hunt, but I think I'm going to do the last 3 weeks just because I'll have more time to hunt, and I have some solid properties this year, so I'm not too worried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

My favorite time to hunt is the opener of first season......that's b/c I can't wait any longer. After I kill my bird on the first day, I take anywhere from 8-15 others out and kill em from Day 1 to the final morning in the late season. If you pattern birds and know where they like to go come fly down, you should be able to call in birds any day of the season. I EXPECT for a bird or 2 to die on every hunt.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't worry rain or snow there will be gobblers gobbling! I love the first week because I need birds that are easy to call in.:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

dmrbigeshott said:


> Very true.
> 
> 3 years ago it snowed 2 inches in SE MI on the first day of the season and I had gobbling all morning. Second day, the birds were on the move constantly and very loud.


I remember that day I was in ZZ.. Probably 20 different birds gobbling ending up killing one shortly after flydown and another on another property an hour or so later.. 

I think thats the last time i have hunted Southern Michigan.. I miss it, hunting alot of the "easy" turkeys in numerous different states, southern Michigan takes the cake.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

In 05, we got pounded with 6" of snow day before opener. It was 60 degrees opening evening and birds were on fire day 2. Dead bird.

Few years ago it snowed like hell opening morning and shut em down, but day 4 ended with a dead bird.

Weather is almost never bad for a week straight. In early seasons, when it breaks, I've found those days to be the best ever, with birds stir crazy and anxious to come to the call.

If you have problems Jay, I he more than happy to work in another monster for you and watch ya wiff


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> In 05, we got pounded with 6" of snow day before opener. It was 60 degrees opening evening and birds were on fire day 2. Dead bird.
> 
> Few years ago it snowed like hell opening morning and shut em down, but day 4 ended with a dead bird.
> 
> ...


Exactly weather at the moment means more to birds than the months proceeding weather and alot of times the present weather for unknown reasons has zero effect on the turkeys only hunters.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

No predicting what the weather will be in April but if the weather stays bad as far as snow it could hold any wintering birds on thier feeding grounds. If you will be hunting property with resident birds chances are good if you hunting northern public land it could be tough because of die off or people still feeding them and birds not moving.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> In 05, we got pounded with 6" of snow day before opener. It was 60 degrees opening evening and birds were on fire day 2. Dead bird.
> 
> Few years ago it snowed like hell opening morning and shut em down, but day 4 ended with a dead bird.
> 
> ...


Not expecting any problems so your off the hook....


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> If you have problems Jay, I he more than happy to work in another monster for you and watch ya wiff


Yeah, time for another harlequin romance novel. :evilsmile


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> This was last year opening day. This year will be the same if not worse as far as getting around in the woods and driving 2 tracks


Sure looks like you had a horrible time :lol:


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I love the 1st hunt,like said before i like calling to uneducated birds :lol:.
i also love less bugs and less vegitation blocking my view,downfall less concealment.
i take quite of people out and call for them after my bird is down,and love it no matter what but late season when very warm and buggy is a little less appealing for me.oh yah and i cant wait for season to start so couldnt imagine missing out on a true opening day


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Yeah, time for another harlequin romance novel. :evilsmile


Oh boy, here we go!


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Jager Pro said:


> Have you been fairly successful in drawing for the 3rd week? This is my first year and I choose the final season as my first choice and first season as my second choice.


I've never had a problem drawing the last hunt.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Yeah, time for another harlequin romance novel. :evilsmile


Dont be a hater Tony....Ive been saving a special chapter just for you.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

blood trail said:


> Dont be a hater Tony....Ive been saving a special chapter just for you.


nothin but love here brother! :evil:


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> I love the 1st hunt,like said before i like calling to uneducated birds :lol:.
> i also love less bugs and less vegitation blocking my view,downfall less concealment.
> i take quite of people out and call for them after my bird is down,and love it no matter what but late season when very warm and buggy is a little less appealing for me.oh yah and i cant wait for season to start so couldnt imagine missing out on a true opening day


I've hunted 234 once and don't know if I will ever do it again unless I have to. Way too many bugs, more likely to be hot, and oh ya, TOO MANY BUGS! Especially ticks! I have to deal with them mushrooming and don't want to deal with them anymore than I already have to.

I like that it is colder and as stated, to be the first one to hunt the birds.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I too prefer the first week, especially during a late/cold spring. It concentrates the birds more due to less quality food sources available. Since my property is 250 miles away, I also use part of that trip to prep deer stands for next season. Colder weather also helps with that.

Early/warm springs like we had 2 years ago means early green up, more food available, scattered birds, and....BUGS!!!


----------

